# Stronglifts



## c4nsy

Hi all after about 8 months of training I've just done my first session of stronglifts squat, bench, bb row. Hope the intensity gets better as weeks go by because I don't feel like I've just been to the gym, my question is on my next session do I add 2.5kg each side? And many of you had much success doing these stronglifts? Cheers


----------



## obie1

I basically did Stronglifts but with 3 x 5. I started adding 5kg to squats and deadlifts, and 2.5kg to my other lifts. My squat got to 110kg x 5 and my deadlift has only just stalled at 150kg x 5, after adding 5kg per week. My weight went from 57kg to 70kg as well. It will get much much harder.


----------



## c4nsy

obie1 said:


> I basically did Stronglifts but with 3 x 5. I started adding 5kg to squats and deadlifts, and 2.5kg to my other lifts. My squat got to 110kg x 5 and my deadlift has only just stalled at 150kg x 5, after adding 5kg per week. My weight went from 57kg to 70kg as well. It will get much much harder.


sounds good, can I ask how long did you do it for, and did you stick to the exercises in routine?


----------



## obie1

I did it for around 4 months (I'm still doing something similar). I decreased the amount of squatting after a while and added in some chinups and curls.


----------



## c4nsy

obie1 said:


> I did it for around 4 months (I'm still doing something similar). I decreased the amount of squatting after a while and added in some chinups and curls.


Yeah I think squats will be the killer, but there something I want to improve on, gained 13 kg in 4 months good going mate, can't wait for Thursday now!!


----------



## c4nsy

c4nsy said:


> sounds good, can I ask how long did you do it for, and did you stick to the exercises in routine?


Sorry to keep on but did you put 5kg on each side of bar or overall for squats deadlift


----------



## luke030588

Usually it's overall so a 5kg increase would be 2.5kg each side of bar if that's what your asking, if you have an iPhone there is a strong lift app, I use the app and find it helps track my sessions


----------



## AndyTee

I'm doing stronglifts 5 x5. Started two weeks ago with squats at 105 kg, press 50 kg, deadlift 160 kg, bench press at 110 kg (3 x 5) & rows at 75 kg.

I thought we were meant to add 2.5 kg each session?

Currently at squats 115, press 60kg deadlift 162.5, bench 112.5 & row 90kg.

Body weight is at 98 kg. Feel the weights are starting to get heavy/respectable. Wondering how long I can keep increasing for?

I was also going to start at the beginning of the spreadsheet but thought that I would also feel like I had not been to the gym.

I'm tracking everything on an excel spreadsheet.


----------



## c4nsy

AndyTee said:


> I'm doing stronglifts 5 x5. Started two weeks ago with squats at 105 kg, press 50 kg, deadlift 160 kg, bench press at 110 kg (3 x 5) & rows at 75 kg.
> 
> I thought we were meant to add 2.5 kg each session?
> 
> Currently at squats 115, press 60kg deadlift 162.5, bench 112.5 & row 90kg.
> 
> Body weight is at 98 kg. Feel the weights are starting to get heavy/respectable. Wondering how long I can keep increasing for?
> 
> I was also going to start at the beginning of the spreadsheet but thought that I would also feel like I had not been to the gym.
> 
> I'm tracking everything on an excel spreadsheet.


Yeah think your right with the 2.5kg a session. Must admit wish I had started heavier was more embarrassing than anything. Main reason I started light is because it says to keep weight same on a exercises and I know I can squat a lot more than bench. Don't you have to deload once you can t do full reps?


----------



## Prince Adam

c4nsy said:


> Yeah think your right with the 2.5kg a session. Must admit wish I had started heavier was more embarrassing than anything. Main reason I started light is because it says to keep weight same on a exercises and I know I can squat a lot more than bench. Don't you have to deload once you can t do full reps?


Deload 10% after 3 fails


----------



## AndyTee

Not sure its as much as 10%, that's loads.

If I deloaded squats by 10% that would be 11.5 kg which would put me back in time by nearly 2 weeks and even more for bench press.

Wouldn't it be better to increase rest intervals by a couple of extra mins and if that doesn't fix it go to 3 x 5?


----------



## Prince Adam

Rest up to 5 mins, maybe upto 10 mins when attempting a PB.

But yes after 3 failed days at a particular exercise you deload 10%.

Idea being you step back, assess your form and go again.

After 3 deload's in a particular exercise you then switch to 3x5.

I think that's correct. Been months since I read it.


----------



## AndyTee

you are correct.Its on pg 47.


----------



## AndyTee

Here you didn't accomplish 5x5 with 200lbs three times in a row. Do not try a 4th or 5th time,

it's bad for your confidence under the bar. Instead, deload: you take 10% weight off for the

exercise you stalled on only and progress from there. So in this example, you would start

the next Monday with 180lbs on the Squat and do 5x5. Focus on technique and lift as fast

as you can. Then you add 5lbs to the bar every workout again. It will take you 2 weeks to

get back to the 200lbs you stalled with and this time you will achieve 5x5.


----------



## c4nsy

AndyTee said:


> Focus on technique and lift as fast
> 
> I always thought slower the better, but he does say somewhere else in the document about lifting fast do u guys agree with this?


----------



## B4PJS

c4nsy said:


> I always thought slower the better, but he does say somewhere else in the document about lifting fast do u guys agree with this?


Lift as fast as you can. Power = Strength x Speed. Hence why Rip advocates the powerclean.


----------



## Fletch68

Are you supposed to start reasonably light and work up to what you lifted before you started the program?


----------



## dave1180

Start light and build from there..


----------



## c4nsy

Do any of you add in any other exercises, a lad at the gym come up to me and told me I needed to go heavier on chest press, so explained to him that I'm doing stronglifts and you start of light and told him the exercises. He then told me I should add in some arm work otherwise I will have big legs and chest and " drainpipe " arms? Now I'm not to sure on this but which of the exercises will increase arm size? Cheers p.s starting to really enjoy this programme now getting more intense


----------



## benno_2010

c4nsy said:


> Do any of you add in any other exercises, a lad at the gym come up to me and told me I needed to go heavier on chest press, so explained to him that I'm doing stronglifts and you start of light and told him the exercises. He then told me I should add in some arm work otherwise I will have big legs and chest and " drainpipe " arms? Now I'm not to sure on this but which of the exercises will increase arm size? Cheers p.s starting to really enjoy this programme now getting more intense


if your worried about your arms do some bicep curls and cgbp/dips at the end of a session - your tri's are getting worked on your benching and ohp and bi's are getting worked on bent over rows and pull ups


----------



## c4nsy

benno_2010 said:


> if your worried about your arms do some bicep curls and cgbp/dips at the end of a session - your tri's are getting worked on your benching and ohp and bi's are getting worked on bent over rows and pull ups


Ok cheers mate, will def look into doing this then, not doing pull ups in this programme at moment, but might be good idea to add them!! And my arms are lagging


----------



## benno_2010

c4nsy said:


> Ok cheers mate, will def look into doing this then, not doing pull ups in this programme at moment, but might be good idea to add them!! And my arms are lagging


i do a variation of stronglifts and incorporate weighted dips and cgbp and bicep curls into it - weighted dips is more for chest tho but gives the tri's a real good workout


----------



## c4nsy

benno_2010 said:


> i do a variation of stronglifts and incorporate weighted dips and cgbp and bicep curls into it - weighted dips is more for chest tho but gives the tri's a real good workout


Ok, judging by your avi you must be doing something right for the old arms, thanks for the help and will be getting some of these exercises in the mix.


----------



## benno_2010

c4nsy said:


> Ok, judging by your avi you must be doing something right for the old arms, thanks for the help and will be getting some of these exercises in the mix.


haha - cheers buddy, theyll come along in no time mate


----------



## MattGriff

B4PJS said:


> Power = Strength x Speed


Technically it does not.


----------



## benno_2010

MattGriff said:


> Technically it does not.


could you expand more on that please as its your speciality would be good to kno more. personally i dont go for speed with my lifts and focus more on the control and form of shifting the weight, is this correct??


----------



## MattGriff

benno_2010 said:


> could you expand more on that please as its your speciality would be good to kno more. personally i dont go for speed with my lifts and focus more on the control and form of shifting the weight, is this correct??


With the formula written as it is it is very misleading. If it was true then the deadlift would be a greater power generating unit than the powerclean.

To elaborate power is the subject of a weight being moved over a specific distance in a time or (force x distance) / time, now there is an argument that one definition of strength is the greatest force that is possible in a single maximum contraction however this only refers to one aspect of strength which is why the formula in question was incorrect, there cannot be variables within a definative subject or the equation does not balance.


----------



## benno_2010

MattGriff said:


> With the formula written as it is it is very misleading. If it was true then the deadlift would be a greater power generating unit than the powerclean.
> 
> To elaborate power is the subject of a weight being moved over a specific distance in a time or (force x distance) / time, now there is an argument that one definition of strength is the greatest force that is possible in a single maximum contraction however this only refers to one aspect of strength which is why the formula in question was incorrect, there cannot be variables within a definative subject or the equation does not balance.


thats a very technical and informed answer! but for performing the stronglifts routine or just for any compound exercise, do you suggest speed as being the main operative or control?


----------



## B4PJS

@MattGriff yeah I guess I oversimplified things a bit.

@benno_2010 For gaining strength, just lift as fast as you can whilst still being in control of the movement. For hypertrophy, you want the slow negatives.


----------



## benno_2010

B4PJS said:


> @MattGriff yeah I guess I oversimplified things a bit.
> 
> @benno_2010 For gaining strength, just lift as fast as you can whilst still being in control of the movement. For hypertrophy, you want the slow negatives.


ahh right, but would the speed of the lift just improve your explosive power more than your strength?


----------



## B4PJS

benno_2010 said:


> ahh right, but would the speed of the lift just improve your explosive power more than your strength?


No. Just because you are lifting it faster doesn't mean that you won't get stronger.


----------



## benno_2010

B4PJS said:


> No. Just because you are lifting it faster doesn't mean that you won't get stronger.


interesting - i think i may start lifting faster to try and improve strength


----------



## B4PJS

benno_2010 said:


> interesting - i think i may start lifting faster to try and improve strength


It also cuts down your session time


----------



## benno_2010

B4PJS said:


> It also cuts down your session time


good point - my session times are short anyway (45 min) because i do them on my lunch break at work but they are starting to take longer due to the routine im doing (variation of SL 5 x 5) so rest time in between sets is increasing


----------



## B4PJS

benno_2010 said:


> good point - my session times are short anyway (45 min) because i do them on my lunch break at work but they are starting to take longer due to the routine im doing (variation of SL 5 x 5) so rest time in between sets is increasing


Trust me, you will be glad when you move on to 3x5. At around week 6 of my SL I moved to starting strength. Mainly because I think Medhi is a Grade A **** and Rips book, Basic Barbell Training for Beginners is the best source of info when starting out and making sure you have good form, and also explains the mechanics of all the lifts.


----------



## benno_2010

i sorta mix between 5 x 5 and 3 x 5, usually when i up the weight first week will be 3 x 5 second week 5 x 5 ( struggling) 3 rd week 5 x 5 more comfortable then up the weight


----------



## nathanlowe

He recommends people with lifting experience to start at 50% of their 5 rep max.

I started the routine on monday, so i am therefore onto my 3rd session today.

With the tracker that got sent when I registered my self to the website, I have inputted my weights and looked at it from a 12 week perspective and what seems realistic. Theres no point starting off really heavy because you wont be completing the 5 x 5 in weeks 3 and 4. Its better to get your body adjusted to the routine. Its much better to build your strength up and adjust your body to fullbody routines and hit some PBS around weeks 7 and 8.


----------



## MattGriff

B4PJS said:


> @MattGriff yeah I guess I oversimplified things a bit.
> 
> @benno_2010 For gaining strength, just lift as fast as you can whilst still being in control of the movement. For hypertrophy, you want the slow negatives.


This is still incorrect. There are different types of hypertrophy and it is one of these types that governs strength for a large part.

For strength gain you need to lift around 2-5 reps in around the 95-80% of your one rep max range respectively. Lifting faster will make you more 'powerful' technically while strength can remain the same.


----------



## benno_2010

MattGriff said:


> This is still incorrect. There are different types of hypertrophy and it is one of these types that governs strength for a large part.
> 
> For strength gain you need to lift around 2-5 reps in around the 95-80% of your one rep max range respectively. Lifting faster will make you more 'powerful' technically while strength can remain the same.


so if i were to concentrate on strength i would lift slow and steady rather then fast or is there somewhere in between that improves both aspects?


----------



## MattGriff

benno_2010 said:


> so if i were to concentrate on strength i would lift slow and steady rather then fast or is there somewhere in between that improves both aspects?


Speed is not an aspect of strength per se, provided you are lifting in the appropriate range to expose your muscles and adjoining white tissue to the correct level of stimulus strength will increase (assuming diet, rest and what not are ok).

The lifting principle of lifting as fast as you can while remaining in control and keeping good form is a very reasonable method that most strength athletes adopt.


----------



## benno_2010

MattGriff said:


> Speed is not an aspect of strength per se, provided you are lifting in the appropriate range to expose your muscles and adjoining white tissue to the correct level of stimulus strength will increase (assuming diet, rest and what not are ok).
> 
> The lifting principle of lifting as fast as you can while remaining in control and keeping good form is a very reasonable method that most strength athletes adopt.


well im pretty sure aspects are all good (diet could be better) and weight or reps are increasing bi-weekly so i think im going to stick to how im training.

is the only reason strength athletes adopt a speed style of lifting for competitions - eg. at the contests where you do 'x' amount of deads/squats etc in 'x' amount of time?


----------



## MattGriff

benno_2010 said:


> well im pretty sure aspects are all good (diet could be better) and weight or reps are increasing bi-weekly so i think im going to stick to how im training.
> 
> is the only reason strength athletes adopt a speed style of lifting for competitions - eg. at the contests where you do 'x' amount of deads/squats etc in 'x' amount of time?


Partially, another reason is the less time you spend lifting the weight the less drain it is on the strength reserves of the body due to the body spending less time under tension.

There is of course the psychological advantage too.


----------



## benno_2010

MattGriff said:


> Partially, another reason is the less time you spend lifting the weight the less drain it is on the strength reserves of the body due to the body spending less time under tension.
> 
> There is of course the psychological advantage too.


thats understandable - but how does it work psychologically? also is central fitness in your location bar a gym for strength athletes?


----------



## MattGriff

benno_2010 said:


> thats understandable - but how does it work psychologically? also is central fitness in your location bar a gym for strength athletes?


If you are able to lift a reasonably large weight quickly it 'seems' easy psychologically as you spend such little time lifting the weight.

It is indeed, we have a specialist area for strength athletes www.centralfitnessgym.com


----------



## benno_2010

MattGriff said:


> If you are able to lift a reasonably large weight quickly it 'seems' easy psychologically as you spend such little time lifting the weight.
> 
> It is indeed, we have a specialist area for strength athletes www.centralfitnessgym.com


I see! I will check it out I'm more into PL and strength training then actual bodybuilding. Does it cater for all levels or is it just for competing athletes?


----------



## MattGriff

benno_2010 said:


> I see! I will check it out I'm more into PL and strength training then actual bodybuilding. Does it cater for all levels or is it just for competing athletes?


We cater for all, there are 3 World Champion Powerlifters who train there, another two British Champ powerlifters, around seven strongmen of varying levels inc myself, cage fighters and a lot of rugby players along with the usual non commercial gym crowd.


----------



## benno_2010

MattGriff said:


> We cater for all, there are 3 World Champion Powerlifters who train there, another two British Champ powerlifters, around seven strongmen of varying levels inc myself, cage fighters and a lot of rugby players along with the usual non commercial gym crowd.


Cheers mate - il check out the website and get myself down there when my lifts are abit more reputable!!


----------



## genrix

Just thought i would stick my 2p in here. I have been doing SL 5x5 for 6 months, current lifts are:

Squat 110kg

Bench 110kg

Deadlift 130kg

Press 72.5kg

Row 80kg

My squat and Deadlift are very low in comparison to my other lifts because i have struggled getting the form perfect, i keep lowering the weight to focus on form rather than caring about how much weight is on the bar. I am a natural lifter and all weights are raw, no straps/chalk etc and deadlifts are with both hands over-hand, not alternated grip (yet).

In terms of "speed" with the lifts, the idea isn't necessarily to lift the bar quickly, its more the mental aspect of trying to lift it as quickly as possible that helps you move the weight. I have concentrated on "explosiveness" on my bench from about 80kg onwards, when i started struggling.. Although the bar doesn't move any quicker than it did before, by focusing on trying to move it up as quickly as possible i found it made the lift a bit easier. So my take on the speed aspect is like Matt said, its a psychological thing.


----------



## AndyTee

I've been on Stronglifts 5 x 5 for a month. I'm 98 kg. Weights as follows:

Squat 125kg

Bench 115kg

Deadlift 170kg

Press 67.5kg

Row 95kg

Am finding that I am starting to suffer a bit of joint pain as the weights are near to my max/heavy.

I am getting near to deload and am looking forward to it so I can focus on speed and technique.


----------



## Fletch68

I have always wondered about the weights involved...do you include the weight of the Olympic bars in the total lifted? We have 18kg and 20 kg bars. Or is it just the actual weight of the discs themselves?


----------



## paulandabbi

Fletch68 said:


> I have always wondered about the weights involved...do you include the weight of the Olympic bars in the total lifted? We have 18kg and 20 kg bars. Or is it just the actual weight of the discs themselves?


You lift the bar so include it mate


----------



## Prince Adam

Fletch68 said:


> I have always wondered about the weights involved...do you include the weight of the Olympic bars in the total lifted? We have 18kg and 20 kg bars. Or is it just the actual weight of the discs themselves?


Of course you include the weight of the bar!

Who else is lifting it!!!


----------



## dave1180

AndyTee said:


> I've been on Stronglifts 5 x 5 for a month. I'm 98 kg. Weights as follows:
> 
> Squat 125kg
> 
> Bench 115kg
> 
> Deadlift 170kg
> 
> Press 67.5kg
> 
> Row 95kg
> 
> Am finding that I am starting to suffer a bit of joint pain as the weights are near to my max/heavy.
> 
> I am getting near to deload and am looking forward to it so I can focus on speed and technique.


You've been doing it a month and are near your max? Isn't that a bit soon??


----------



## Zola

at least 8 weeks too soon lol


----------



## genrix

Dave1180 said:


> You've been doing it a month and are near your max? Isn't that a bit soon??


Started too heavy i imagine.


----------



## dave1180

That's what I think... Doesn't it say something about starting at about 60%? I can't remember off the top of my head..


----------



## genrix

Well it advises starting with an empty bar so you can master the movements, which is what i did. But If you insist on adding weight i think it is about 60% yeah. I couldnt squat or dead for my life when i started to starting with the bar alone helped me alot.. only just getting the proper form on squat and deads now after 6 months lol


----------



## c4nsy

Dave1180 said:


> That's what I think... Doesn't it say something about starting at about 60%? I can't remember off the top of my head..


If you have been lifting weights during the past months then starting with the empty barbell may feel too light. My advice remains though: it's better too start too light than too heavy. Avoid soreness, avoid early stalling, and spent some time mastering technique on all the lifts. If you want to start heavier anyway, then start with 50% of your 5RM. So if your max Bench Press is 5x220lbs, you should start with 110lbs for 5x5. That will still be fairly light, but remember you'll be adding 5lbs per workout, and so you'll be Benching 190lbs for sets of 5 reps within 12 weeks. Every single guy who does StrongLifts 5x5, even the ones who have been lifting for years already, set new records on this program. Gains will come fast if you're patient. Starting too heavy doesn't make you progress faster, it hurts gains.


----------



## dave1180

genrix said:


> Well it advises starting with an empty bar so you can master the movements, which is what i did. But If you insist on adding weight i think it is about 60% yeah. I couldnt squat or dead for my life when i started to starting with the bar alone helped me alot.. only just getting the proper form on squat and deads now after 6 months lol


That's what I did... I'd had about a 3 year layoff from training and after ruining my knee I just started with the bar... And my legs were in a right state after the first couple of sessions!! How bad is that??!!


----------



## Speedy86

Guys im not sure if i've missed it somewhere in the thread but is the link below what your all talking about?

http://stronglifts.com/stronglifts-5x5-beginner-strength-training-program/

i am keen to try something like this.

Thanks.


----------



## c4nsy

Speedy86 said:


> Guys im not sure if i've missed it somewhere in the thread but is the link below what your all talking about?
> 
> http://stronglifts.com/stronglifts-5x5-beginner-strength-training-program/
> 
> i am keen to try something like this.
> 
> Thanks.


Yes it is mate, I'm new to it all but a lot of the guys on here all recommend it. Defiantly worth a go


----------



## genrix

Thats the one Speedy. Highly recommend it if your trying to gain strength, possibly not the best program to put lots of size on though.. thats not realy an area i have any experience in.


----------



## AndyTee

Dave1180 said:


> You've been doing it a month and are near your max? Isn't that a bit soon??


It probably is a bit soon to be honest, by standard measures.

I've been regularly lifting for 28 years so thought it was pointless starting at the beginning of the plan.

I'm preparing for a strongman comp at the end of April and needed to focus on strength rather that bodybuilding.

I would have been nowhere near where I needed to be for the comp weights had I started at the beginning.


----------



## B4PJS

AndyTee said:


> It probably is a bit soon to be honest, by standard measures.
> 
> I've been regularly lifting for 28 years so thought it was pointless starting at the beginning of the plan.
> 
> I'm preparing for a strongman comp at the end of April and needed to focus on strength rather that bodybuilding.
> 
> I would have been nowhere near where I needed to be for the comp weights had I started at the beginning.


Surely you should have been doing more advanced programming like Texas Method or 531?


----------



## AndyTee

Possibly. I just needed something that would be compound exercise only to build overall strength.

This has been mixed in with training that has been specific to the events, Farmers, Log press, steam engine pull, deadlift etc


----------



## B4PJS

AndyTee said:


> Possibly. I just needed something that would be compound exercise only to build overall strength.
> 
> This has been mixed in with training that has been specific to the events, Farmers, Log press, steam engine pull, deadlift etc


Would definitely recommend either of the above over SL if you have been lifting for so long. Or even Paul Carters 365 from www.lift-run-bang.com. SL and SS are begginers routines (I am doing Starting Strength cos Medhi is a bellend and Rip actually knows what he is talking about)


----------



## AndyTee

Only been preparing for this comp for the last 8.5 weeks and have put on 8ish kg, am currently at 99kg.

Am looking forward to cutting back down to 89 kg with a strict diet and my standard body building cutting training straight after the comp, really missing getting a pump on.

There is no doubt that stronglifts has made me stronger, or it could be the test/tren and the fact that my calorie intake has almost doubled!


----------



## paulandabbi

genrix said:


> Thats the one Speedy. Highly recommend it if your trying to gain strength, possibly not the best program to put lots of size on though.. thats not realy an area i have any experience in.


If you are smaller to start with you should put on some size doing a 5x5. I have recently started it aswell and my lifts are flying up.

Good luck with it mate.


----------



## genrix

paulandabbi said:


> If you are smaller to start with you should put on some size doing a 5x5. I have recently started it aswell and my lifts are flying up.
> 
> Good luck with it mate.


Im up to 15stone from 12.5 and i have put some size on, im just not sure its the best way to do it. Size is not something i have actively gone after so there may be much better programs to "get big" on i dont know.

On a side note, judging by your avi your a very lucky man! haha


----------



## nathanlowe

In what way does Medhi not know what hes talking about ?


----------



## paulandabbi

genrix said:


> Im up to 15stone from 12.5 and i have put some size on, im just not sure its the best way to do it. Size is not something i have actively gone after so there may be much better programs to "get big" on i dont know.
> 
> On a side note, judging by your avi your a very lucky man! haha


Haha thats from size mate  Not defined at all infact im a fat fvcker but got myself a very sexy lady by just being big built lol.

Back to the subject lol I am not sure myself TBH but your in the right place to find out. The 5x5 is used by most people new or old as it works in many ways. I am using it to lose fat, others use it for size. I think the point of it is its intense and your constantly pushing your body and burning cal at the same time.

Sorry I am not much help but your welcome to stare at my wifes a$$ all day if you want haha


----------



## genrix

paulandabbi said:


> Sorry I am not much help but your welcome to stare at my wifes a$$ all day if you want haha


Thank you, i will! lol


----------



## AndyTee

genrix said:


> Im up to 15stone from 12.5 and i have put some size on, im just not sure its the best way to do it. Size is not something i have actively gone after so there may be much better programs to "get big" on i dont know.
> 
> On a side note, judging by your avi your a very lucky man! haha


How long has it taken you to put 2.5 stone on, Whats your diet like? Calories/protein/carbs/fat?


----------



## genrix

AndyTee said:


> How long has it taken you to put 2.5 stone on, Whats your diet like? Calories/protein/carbs/fat?


Hi Andy, i put the majority of it on (roughly 2 stone) during a VERY dirty bulk before christmas.. i was bulking maybe for a month to a month and a half. It will come as no surprise that the majority of weight gained was fat, i was roughly 20% BF before and i now stand at about 30% BF. If i could go back then i wouldnt bother doing the bulk, i only did it as i was stalling on squats and deads and hoped that the extra calories would help (which it did) but long term it probably wasnt worth it.


----------



## AndyTee

Yep, I know what your saying with stalling.

I had issues with 90kg Farmers walk yesterday and have decided to eat like a crazy man for the next 12 days leading up to the comp.

Im trying to keep the diet as clean as possible as I want to cut down to u90kg and compete in that category after this comp.

Am scared that my body fat % will creep up and will make the forthcoming cut that more challenging!

With hindsight I probably should have been eating more and put on more bulk over the last 8.5 weeks.


----------



## Speedy86

Thanks for the advise guys, did my first session tonight, just got back, felt very strange benching 25kgs HA HA, as you probably guess from that I'm not very big but hopefully over the next 6 months ill be able to smash all previous weakling PR's. lucky for me I can train with a mate of mine who's a Powerlifter (won his weight class at a comp in Kent this weekend) so I'm getting plenty of tips along the way.

Ill keep lurking in here, good to see people's progress


----------



## c4nsy

Speedy86 said:


> Thanks for the advise guys, did my first session tonight, just got back, felt very strange benching 25kgs HA HA, as you probably guess from that I'm not very big but hopefully over the next 6 months ill be able to smash all previous weakling PR's. lucky for me I can train with a mate of mine who's a Powerlifter (won his weight class at a comp in Kent this weekend) so I'm getting plenty of tips along the way.
> 
> Ill keep lurking in here, good to see people's progress


Good on ya mate, really glad I started them I'm on session 8 tomorrow and really enjoying it. Think the best thing about it is the progression everytime, makes you want to get back to gym to push on  I've actually just incorporated another programme from strength forums and feel its a much better setup than the stronglifts. All the best mate, keep at it


----------



## Speedy86

c4nsy said:


> Good on ya mate, really glad I started them I'm on session 8 tomorrow and really enjoying it. Think the best thing about it is the progression everytime, makes you want to get back to gym to push on  I've actually just incorporated another programme from strength forums and feel its a much better setup than the stronglifts. All the best mate, keep at it


Thanks again mate, is anyone adapting the strong lifts routine and if so how and how you finding it? Also is it right that you add 5lbs every workout? I thought it was every week, I also feel this would be a more steady progression ?


----------



## c4nsy

Speedy86 said:


> Thanks again mate, is anyone adapting the strong lifts routine and if so how and how you finding it? Also is it right that you add 5lbs every workout? I thought it was every week, I also feel this would be a more steady progression ?


The programme I'm following now you add 5 kg a week on the squats and dead lifts.Bench Press, Rows and Overhead Press increase at 2.5kg weekly from the start. Thinks it s so you don't come to a stand still early on


----------



## Speedy86

At 5kg a week on BP ill max out in 6/7 weeks, I always seem to struggle with bench press, I get stuck at a measles 60kg, think its cos I got really long arms, I'm 6'1" @ 12st dead with about 15% BF so not a big lad! Yet anyway!!!


----------



## c4nsy

Speedy86 said:


> At 5kg a week on BP ill max out in 6/7 weeks, I always seem to struggle with bench press, I get stuck at a measles 60kg, think its cos I got really long arms, I'm 6'1" @ 12st dead with about 15% BF so not a big lad! Yet anyway!!!


I've got same stats as you bud, but at 5ft 10  . Hopefully in a couple of months will be lifting a lot more


----------



## Tassotti

Speedy86 said:


> At 5kg a week on BP ill max out in 6/7 weeks, I always seem to struggle with bench press, I get stuck at a measles 60kg, think its cos I got really long arms, I'm 6'1" @ 12st dead with about 15% BF so not a big lad! Yet anyway!!!


Bench is 2.5Kg per week

Check it out here


----------



## nathanlowe

Speedy86 said:


> At 5kg a week on BP ill max out in 6/7 weeks, I always seem to struggle with bench press, I get stuck at a measles 60kg, think its cos I got really long arms, I'm 6'1" @ 12st dead with about 15% BF so not a big lad! Yet anyway!!!


On stronglifts you add 2.5kg to all exercises other than deadlifts were you add 5kg per workout.


----------



## genrix

Speedy86 said:


> At 5kg a week on BP ill max out in 6/7 weeks, I always seem to struggle with bench press, I get stuck at a measles 60kg, think its cos I got really long arms, I'm 6'1" @ 12st dead with about 15% BF so not a big lad! Yet anyway!!!


But in a month and a half you will be a LOT stronger than now, so you wont max out, thats the point  . As others have said, its 2.5kg each workout aslong as you successfully made your full 5x5 the previous workout. If you dont make 5x5 you try the same weight again up to a maximum of 3 times, then take 10% off and start working back up again.


----------



## Speedy86

Sweet, well like i say i'll be lurking about and lets see if some gains come my way over next few months.


----------



## nathanlowe

I have a stronglifts related question, didn't think it was worthy of creating another thread.

Basically I am into my 2nd week of stronglifts and look to have started a bit too heavy ie i didnt start at the 50% of 5rep max as suggested (Does anybody) and may possibly plateu around weeks 4, 5 or 6.

Id just like to get an understanding on the progression stronglifts involves and will use Bench Press as an example.

Lets say my 5 rep max is 65kg. The programme would suggest I start with 32.5kg and work up by adding 2.5kg increments. It would take me until week 10 to lift 67.5kg which would be a PB.

Would it not be much more beneficial to go with something like this:

Week 1 - 52.5kg and 55kg

week 2 - 57.5kg

Week 3 - 57.5kg and 60kg

Week 4 - 60kg

Week 5 - 62.5kg and 62.5kg

Week 6 - 65kg

Week 7 - 65kg and 65kg

Week 8 - 67.5kg - PB

PB reached two weeks earlier using a different progression method. It just makes more sense to me to be lifting heavier weights a few times before moving up and completing 5 x 5 each time, instead of increasing 2.5kg every session and only lifting each weight once.

Be great to get some advice.

Thanks


----------



## Prince Adam

nathanlowe said:


> I have a stronglifts related question, didn't think it was worthy of creating another thread.
> 
> Basically I am into my 2nd week of stronglifts and look to have started a bit too heavy ie i didnt start at the 50% of 5rep max as suggested (Does anybody) and may possibly plateu around weeks 4, 5 or 6.
> 
> Id just like to get an understanding on the progression stronglifts involves and will use Bench Press as an example.
> 
> Lets say my 5 rep max is 65kg. The programme would suggest I start with 32.5kg and work up by adding 2.5kg increments. It would take me until week 10 to lift 67.5kg which would be a PB.
> 
> Would it not be much more beneficial to go with something like this:
> 
> Week 1 - 52.5kg and 55kg
> 
> week 2 - 57.5kg
> 
> Week 3 - 57.5kg and 60kg
> 
> Week 4 - 60kg
> 
> Week 5 - 62.5kg and 62.5kg
> 
> Week 6 - 65kg
> 
> Week 7 - 65kg and 65kg
> 
> Week 8 - 67.5kg - PB
> 
> PB reached two weeks earlier using a different progression method. It just makes more sense to me to be lifting heavier weights a few times before moving up and completing 5 x 5 each time, instead of increasing 2.5kg every session and only lifting each weight once.
> 
> Be great to get some advice.
> 
> Thanks


I'd say carry on.

Plateau as you say

Fail maybe 3 times and deload

Go again.

Dare yourself to push harder than before and fail.

It's all about lifting more each time and failing / deloading is part and parcel to the programme.


----------



## genrix

nathanlowe said:


> I have a stronglifts related question, didn't think it was worthy of creating another thread.
> 
> Basically I am into my 2nd week of stronglifts and look to have started a bit too heavy ie i didnt start at the 50% of 5rep max as suggested (Does anybody) and may possibly plateu around weeks 4, 5 or 6.
> 
> Id just like to get an understanding on the progression stronglifts involves and will use Bench Press as an example.
> 
> Lets say my 5 rep max is 65kg. The programme would suggest I start with 32.5kg and work up by adding 2.5kg increments. It would take me until week 10 to lift 67.5kg which would be a PB.
> 
> Would it not be much more beneficial to go with something like this:
> 
> Week 1 - 52.5kg and 55kg
> 
> week 2 - 57.5kg
> 
> Week 3 - 57.5kg and 60kg
> 
> Week 4 - 60kg
> 
> Week 5 - 62.5kg and 62.5kg
> 
> Week 6 - 65kg
> 
> Week 7 - 65kg and 65kg
> 
> Week 8 - 67.5kg - PB
> 
> PB reached two weeks earlier using a different progression method. It just makes more sense to me to be lifting heavier weights a few times before moving up and completing 5 x 5 each time, instead of increasing 2.5kg every session and only lifting each weight once.
> 
> Be great to get some advice.
> 
> Thanks


All ill say is 5x5 is a proven program that works, why try and change it?


----------



## Speedy86

I have a new question, today I went and did my 2nd session so I'm obviously still on really light weights and the gym was kind of quiet so I didn't have to wait for equipment, all this meant my workout took about 25 mins and I was out of there which just felt so wrong, is this right or are you guys doing something different?

TIA


----------



## benno_2010

Speedy86 said:


> I have a new question, today I went and did my 2nd session so I'm obviously still on really light weights and the gym was kind of quiet so I didn't have to wait for equipment, all this meant my workout took about 25 mins and I was out of there which just felt so wrong, is this right or are you guys doing something different?
> 
> TIA


the heavier the weight gets the longer resting period will be needed between lifts therefore your sessions will get longer


----------



## genrix

As benno said above, once the weight gets heavy you will end up taking 5 mins rest between each set, thats 20 mins of resting for one exercise and you have your warm-up sets etc all ontop..


----------



## Prince Adam

Could always add some assistance work after


----------



## benno_2010

no harm in adding assistance work after you are done,but when the weight gets really heavy for you, smashing 3 compound exercises to your limits in a session i doubt youll have energy left for assistance work


----------



## Speedy86

Yeah I thought that but as it stands now I'm gonna have about 8 weeks before I'm needing long rest periods, problem is the weights are so light I can do 25 in 1 go then onto the next, I'm not doing that but I'm resting for what feels like no reason, don't wanna go heavier though as I'm trying to do it properly.


----------



## Speedy86

What's assistance work?


----------



## genrix

You would probably get away with adding 5kg each workout, just for a week or two.. but i wouldnt get too carried away.


----------



## benno_2010

Speedy86 said:


> What's assistance work?


wide arm pull ups, dips, bi curls, cgbp - some isolation exercises. personally i would just do some pull ups and dips maybe the other 2 but not the iso exercises! and as genrix said, add abit more weight each session for a few weeks


----------



## genrix

Yea i would add Chins, dips and wide-grip pull-ups all good compound movements.


----------



## Speedy86

Sweet cheers guys, I think I may add 5kg a week for 2/3 weeks just to get a slight head start but only on squats and deads, I think I'll just keep it slow for the harder exercises. Ill throw in some isolations as well to bulk out my workouts.

Anyone done really well from following this routine lately, I don't mean the obvious or advertised success stories?


----------



## AndyTee

My 5 x 5 squats have gone from 105 to 130 kg in under a month.

Deadlift has gone from 160 to 170 kg in same time frame.

Have made similar progess with all other stronglifts exercises.

Havent had to deload anything.

Nothing outstanding but steady progress of gaining 2.5 kg each session.

Have stuck to the plan, have not added any isolation exercises.


----------



## AndyTee

Without stronglifts I would not be squatting as regularly or be putting as much effort into deadlifting.

I doubt id be adding 2.5 kg per session either.

I rate stronglifts 5 x 5 for what it is.


----------



## genrix

Speedy86 said:


> Sweet cheers guys, I think I may add 5kg a week for 2/3 weeks just to get a slight head start but only on squats and deads, I think I'll just keep it slow for the harder exercises. Ill throw in some isolations as well to bulk out my workouts.
> 
> Anyone done really well from following this routine lately, I don't mean the obvious or advertised success stories?


I mentioned earlier in the thread about my self, i have gone from an empty bar to 110kg squat, 110kg bench, 135kg deadlift, 72.5kg overhead press in 6 months. My squat and deadlift are a long way behind where they "should" be by this point but i keep deloading to master the form, for me form > weight.

5x5 is about the most well documented program out there and i would say its pretty proven beyond any doubt by now.. the only time it doesnt work is when people start ****ing around with, which is far too common.


----------



## Porkchop

it is proven for strength training, but the only thing i don't like is that Mehdi markets his program as if it will fulfill ALL bodybuilding requirements as well as strength training. but the two are vastly different. the strength training has the benefit that it will enable you to lift heavier weights during hypertrophy focused workouts, but imo you still need to incorporate those assistance/isolation exercises in to see the benefit in terms of overall muscle growth.

that said, i love SL 5x5. following a linear progression on big compound lifts is really challenging.


----------



## simonthepieman

Speedy86 said:


> Sweet cheers guys, I think I may add 5kg a week for 2/3 weeks just to get a slight head start but only on squats and deads, I think I'll just keep it slow for the harder exercises. Ill throw in some isolations as well to bulk out my workouts.
> 
> Anyone done really well from following this routine lately, I don't mean the obvious or advertised success stories?


I started of lifting 60 Bench, 60 squat, 60 deadlift. training similar to this gave me my foundation to the training I do today.

my current bests are B:120 S160 DL:210. And I'm nothing special genetically. My spine has more curves than Silverstone.

With the isolations. Be sensible. don't train to failure. and start low and build up and have lighter weeks often


----------



## Speedy86

Nice one, I'm definitely gonna stick to it, off to buy some home gym equipment this afternoon so I can train at home if I can't get to gym for whatever reason.


----------



## simonthepieman

Speedy86 said:


> Nice one, I'm definitely gonna stick to it, off to buy some home gym equipment this afternoon so I can train at home if I can't get to gym for whatever reason.


I recommend budgeting for a big **** off stereo


----------



## Prince Adam

Speedy86 said:


> Nice one, I'm definitely gonna stick to it, off to buy some home gym equipment this afternoon so I can train at home if I can't get to gym for whatever reason.


Hope you have a fat wallet!


----------



## Speedy86

I've been checking prices for 3 days, I can get a bench, adjustable squat stands and 105kg of tri grip weights with an Olympic bar for £303 all in, do you think I'll need anything else? I can connect to wifi at home and listen to sound cloud with my phone/iPad and gonna grab a cheap mirror so I can check my form.


----------



## Speedy86

Porkchop said:


> it is proven for strength training, but the only thing i don't like is that Mehdi markets his program as if it will fulfill ALL bodybuilding requirements as well as strength training. but the two are vastly different. the strength training has the benefit that it will enable you to lift heavier weights during hypertrophy focused workouts, but imo you still need to incorporate those assistance/isolation exercises in to see the benefit in terms of overall muscle growth.
> 
> that said, i love SL 5x5. following a linear progression on big compound lifts is really challenging.


With that in mind Pork do you think I'll put size on following this routine? It size I want but traditional BB doesn't work too well for me, very slow gains and I fail quickly.


----------



## Prince Adam

Speedy86 said:


> I've been checking prices for 3 days, I can get a bench, adjustable squat stands and 105kg of tri grip weights with an Olympic bar for £303 all in, do you think I'll need anything else? I can connect to wifi at home and listen to sound cloud with my phone/iPad and gonna grab a cheap mirror so I can check my form.


Dont rush in.

Look into the cf 475 rack

Or its cheaper sister the cf415.


----------



## Speedy86

I was looking for a power rack initially but would take me to £500 and I don't see a benefit, it will help me when I get to squatting big but ill probably buy it then and save myself some start up costs.

It won't help my other compounds will it?

Bear with me here bros I'm new to SL moves.


----------



## Prince Adam

Cf415 is about £100

Check it out


----------



## Speedy86

This is what I'm looking at, suggestions before I pull the trigger?

http://www.fitness-superstore.co.uk/olympic_tri_grip_iron_weight_sets/bodypower_105kg_trigrip_olympic_weight_set_/12268_p.html

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321077341913?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/300877987219?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Porkchop

Speedy86 said:


> With that in mind Pork do you think I'll put size on following this routine? It size I want but traditional BB doesn't work too well for me, very slow gains and I fail quickly.


I understand your concerns, I had them too when switching to a purely strength routine.

If you fail quickly, then strength training should definitely help you gain some size. But after doing a pure strength routine like SL, I would recommend doing strength + hypertrophy exercises, so you can put that new found strength to use on some isolations to help muscle growth.

Your legs will definitely grow on SL. so will the thickness of your back, with the deadlift and rows. But as you would only be training chest once or twice a week with only one exercise, I don't think that's enough to see substantial gains. Same goes for the arms.


----------



## genrix

Speedy86 said:


> I was looking for a power rack initially but would take me to £500 and I don't see a benefit, it will help me when I get to squatting big but ill probably buy it then and save myself some start up costs.
> 
> It won't help my other compounds will it?
> 
> Bear with me here bros I'm new to SL moves.


I have the CF475 Rack and i dont reget purchasing one bit, best bit of kit i have bought in a long time. Along with the Dip bars and you have every compound lift covered realy. The safeties do help when benching also, as my throat found at when i forgot to set them properly and had 95kg land on it


----------



## Speedy86

Porkchop said:


> I understand your concerns, I had them too when switching to a purely strength routine.
> 
> If you fail quickly, then strength training should definitely help you gain some size. But after doing a pure strength routine like SL, I would recommend doing strength + hypertrophy exercises, so you can put that new found strength to use on some isolations to help muscle growth.
> 
> Your legs will definitely grow on SL. so will the thickness of your back, with the deadlift and rows. But as you would only be training chest once or twice a week with only one exercise, I don't think that's enough to see substantial gains. Same goes for the arms.


Yeah that's what I thought, well I'm gonna go at it and see how I get on, if certain areas are lagging ill throw in some hypertrophy exercises, my arms never seem to grow no matter what so I may start doing some bicep curls and dips twice a week after my SL.


----------



## simonthepieman

Speedy86 said:


> With that in mind Pork do you think I'll put size on following this routine? It size I want but traditional BB doesn't work too well for me, very slow gains and I fail quickly.


The biggest mistake newbies make is trying to do a 'traditional' body building routine without a strength base. Once you have that the mass will come easy(-ier)


----------



## Speedy86

genrix said:


> I have the CF475 Rack and i dont reget purchasing one bit, best bit of kit i have bought in a long time. Along with the Dip bars and you have every compound lift covered realy. The safeties do help when benching also, as my throat found at when i forgot to set them properly and had 95kg land on it


Ouch!!! I've just spent £185 on the bar and weight plates so don't wanna be buying a rack now as we'll, not just yet, I'm gonna get a bench and squat stands this aft and upgrade to a rack in a few months time, as my weight goes up ill need the safeties, one problem if always had is I train alone so can't go as heavy on bench for fear of failing and having to call a ransomed of help, I'd end up on AGM ha ha.


----------



## Speedy86

simonthepieman said:


> The biggest mistake newbies make is trying to do a 'traditional' body building routine without a strength base. Once you have that the mass will come easy(-ier)


Thanks man, that's definitely the mistake iv made in the past, I got very badly advised in the beginning and just trained on machines as heavy as I could with a 3/4 day split, gained a little strength and a few lb's initially then stopped and never progressed for 2 years, I'm excited to get my teeth into SL and see where it takes me.


----------



## AndyTee

Speedy86 said:


> With that in mind Pork do you think I'll put size on following this routine? It size I want but traditional BB doesn't work too well for me, very slow gains and I fail quickly.


Putting on size is diet dependant, you wont get size through routine alone.

IMO, you would be better joining a decent gym rather than investing in kit, you will learn more and get motivation from the people around you.


----------



## AndyTee

simonthepieman said:


> I started of lifting 60 Bench, 60 squat, 60 deadlift. training similar to this gave me my foundation to the training I do today.
> 
> my current bests are B:120 S160 DL:210. And I'm nothing special genetically. My spine has more curves than Silverstone.
> 
> With the isolations. Be sensible. don't train to failure. and start low and build up and have lighter weeks often


Good work man.

Are these 1RM or 5x5?

How much do you weigh?


----------



## simonthepieman

AndyTee said:


> Good work man.
> 
> Are these 1RM or 5x5?
> 
> How much do you weigh?


the first were 5rm the second were 1RM. I weigh around 81KG at the moment. When i did that deadlift i was around 78Kg though. I did 190KG x 5 earlier this week and am building up again


----------



## Speedy86

AndyTee said:


> Putting on size is diet dependant, you wont get size through routine alone.
> 
> IMO, you would be better joining a decent gym rather than investing in kit, you will learn more and get motivation from the people around you.


I know I gotta eat and I do, I use my fitness pro and iv been doing 3000 calls a day but now I'm back training I'm gonna up it to at least 3500 and clean my diet up bait.

I am a member of a gym and use it all the time but be because of work and the gums opening hours I can only get there tues-Friday, gym in garage is for the other days or if I just don't have time to go to and from gym.


----------



## genrix

Just done my workout A, decided to try for a new 1RM on Bench and Squats. Failed my Bench @ 112.5kg so still on 110kg with that one, got 125kg Squat x1 though, could have done more but i wanted to get my full 5x5 squats at work weight done aswell.. not looking forward to walking around at work tomorrow now  .


----------



## AndyTee

simonthepieman said:


> the first were 5rm the second were 1RM. I weigh around 81KG at the moment. When i did that deadlift i was around 78Kg though. I did 190KG x 5 earlier this week and am building up again


Top stuff bud.

I've only ever got 1 rep out of 190 kg and am gonna try 200 kg tomorrow.

I'm 98kg so your power to weight ration is kicking my ass!

Respect.


----------



## genrix

God damn i need to work on my Deadlift! I thought i was doing well when i hit 135kg for a single on Wednesday! haha.


----------



## AndyTee

200 kg deadlift achieved today. Hooray!


----------



## Speedy86

AndyTee said:


> 200 kg deadlift achieved today. Hooray!


Nice one dude, top job!


----------



## jimmywst

AndyTee said:


> 200 kg deadlift achieved today. Hooray!


Good work mate!

200kg I'm hoping this is gonna be my crimbo present to myself this year!


----------



## genrix

AndyTee said:


> 200 kg deadlift achieved today. Hooray!


Your making me feel very weak! lol


----------



## AndyTee

In the comp next week I've gotta see how many reps I can get out of 200 kg in 75 seconds.

I've only lifted it once, today!

Be interesting to see how it goes.


----------



## simonthepieman

AndyTee said:


> 200 kg deadlift achieved today. Hooray!


nice work. Got to love that feeling when you look out on a deadlift PR


----------



## AndyTee

simonthepieman said:


> nice work. Got to love that feeling when you look out on a deadlift PR


Gonna see how many reps I can get of of 200 kg on Sat.


----------



## Speedy86

Nobody got any updates for us? I'm still in my light weights phase for now however yesterday I managed to squat 50kg and go down really low which iv never been able to do before, had a few wobbles on the way up but I finished my set so hopefully that's a sign of things to come


----------



## AndyTee

4 reps out of 200kg in 75 secs at comp. New pb.


----------



## Dan 45

AndyTee said:


> 4 reps out of 200kg in 75 secs at comp. New pb.


Very nice work buddy.


----------



## finest1

c4nsy said:


> Hi all after about 8 months of training I've just done my first session of stronglifts squat, bench, bb row. Hope the intensity gets better as weeks go by because I don't feel like I've just been to the gym, my question is on my next session do I add 2.5kg each side? And many of you had much success doing these stronglifts? Cheers


hi, just my 2 cents worth:

as an ex bodybuilder this is a brilliant routine. im sad i never got this routine 20 years ago. anyway, if you are using Medhi's 5x5 routine, read the book/pdf. i mean READ IT! i read it 4 times before starting and i read it every now and then. i did everything by the book, forget about everything you know about bodybuilding and start from scratch. yes, that means starting on the empty bar. painful as it is, i did it. its the best move you can make. you will be thankful once you hit the heavy weights. working on empty bar and moving up helps you get your technique right, and builds up all the soft tissue around the major muscles. if you find the workouts easy then just cut your rest time. for example: when i started i rested for 45-1min. this was great as the weights were easy, i concentrated on technique and i finished the workout quicker. nowadays im resting 2 mins as its progressivley getting tougher.

when adding weight to the bar, total weight should be 2.5kg, which is 1.25kg each side. all gyms have one, they're probably tucked away some where! if not buy a pair. they will be your friends. also download the app so you can track yourself.

when i started in early feb 2013 i weighed 77kg and squatted just the bar (20kg) on 3/5/2013 i weigh 83.2kg and squatted 110kg. proper technique mind, all the way down, no parallel stuff. this is a powerlifting routine not bodybuilding. re-read the manual and do it to the letter. your patience will be rewarded. im aiming for 120kg in less than 2 weeks!

good luck!


----------



## MJS87

finest1 said:


> hi, just my 2 cents worth:
> 
> as an ex bodybuilder this is a brilliant routine. im sad i never got this routine 20 years ago. anyway, if you are using Medhi's 5x5 routine, read the book/pdf. i mean READ IT! i read it 4 times before starting and i read it every now and then. i did everything by the book, forget about everything you know about bodybuilding and start from scratch. yes, that means starting on the empty bar. painful as it is, i did it. its the best move you can make. you will be thankful once you hit the heavy weights. working on empty bar and moving up helps you get your technique right, and builds up all the soft tissue around the major muscles. if you find the workouts easy then just cut your rest time. for example: when i started i rested for 45-1min. this was great as the weights were easy, i concentrated on technique and i finished the workout quicker. nowadays im resting 2 mins as its progressivley getting tougher.
> 
> when adding weight to the bar, total weight should be 2.5kg, which is 1.25kg each side. all gyms have one, they're probably tucked away some where! if not buy a pair. they will be your friends. also download the app so you can track yourself.
> 
> when i started in early feb 2013 i weighed 77kg and squatted just the bar (20kg) on 3/5/2013 i weigh 83.2kg and squatted 110kg. proper technique mind, all the way down, no parallel stuff. this is a powerlifting routine not bodybuilding. re-read the manual and do it to the letter. your patience will be rewarded. im aiming for 120kg in less than 2 weeks!
> 
> good luck!


i am starting this routine Monday morning, i was gonna start from abit heavier weight but after reading this i think i might start from just the bar for the squats, bench and OHP.


----------



## ppiddy

Just stumbled across the 5x5 routine and have just done the sign up so yet to read. I would be grateful for some advice if possible please.

I like the look of this routine as I haven't trained properly for approx 2-3 years and have never been strong anyway but am hoping this will do the job. However, I'm overweight so as well as wanting to gain strength I want to lose weight. I'm following Mike Dolce's principles of earth grown nutrients for diet so eat regular small meals so will drop weight but wonder if the 5x5 routine is right for me if I want to lose weight? That said, if I weighed the same and it was muscle, I would be ok with this.

I'm due to start training again next week when my home gym equipment should arrive but Aldo have a treadmill coming tomorrow. Again, will cardio impact the 5x5? I'm sure I read in Mehdi's intro that cardio wasn't required? Any thoughts would be appreciated, cheers.


----------



## jimmywst

ppiddy said:


> Just stumbled across the 5x5 routine and have just done the sign up so yet to read. I would be grateful for some advice if possible please.
> 
> I like the look of this routine as I haven't trained properly for approx 2-3 years and have never been strong anyway but am hoping this will do the job. However, I'm overweight so as well as wanting to gain strength I want to lose weight. I'm following Mike Dolce's principles of earth grown nutrients for diet so eat regular small meals so will drop weight but wonder if the 5x5 routine is right for me if I want to lose weight? That said, if I weighed the same and it was muscle, I would be ok with this.
> 
> I'm due to start training again next week when my home gym equipment should arrive but Aldo have a treadmill coming tomorrow. Again, will cardio impact the 5x5? I'm sure I read in Mehdi's intro that cardio wasn't required? Any thoughts would be appreciated, cheers.


I was in the exact predicament last year, personally I ran the few few months of SL whilst running a calorie deficient diet, some fasted cardio and saw a nice weight loss, but there came the point when I started to struggle (as you expect) so increased the grub intake to help hit the lifts.

If your working out with a decent intensity you will attack the fat but there comes the time when goals change lol.


----------



## ppiddy

jimmywst said:


> I was in the exact predicament last year, personally I ran the few few months of SL whilst running a calorie deficient diet, some fasted cardio and saw a nice weight loss, but there came the point when I started to struggle (as you expect) so increased the grub intake to help hit the lifts.
> 
> If your working out with a decent intensity you will attack the fat but there comes the time when goals change lol.


Thanks for sharing your experience. I'm definitely going to try the routine but will keep cardio to light walking initially and improvise as needed like you did which makes sense.


----------



## jimmywst

ppiddy said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience. I'm definitely going to try the routine but will keep cardio to light walking initially and improvise as needed like you did which makes sense.


Everyone's different mate... Best of luck :thumb:


----------



## metaljunkie

genrix said:


> Just thought i would stick my 2p in here. I have been doing SL 5x5 for 6 months, current lifts are:
> 
> Squat 110kg
> 
> Bench 110kg
> 
> Deadlift 130kg
> 
> Press 72.5kg
> 
> Row 80kg
> 
> My squat and Deadlift are very low in comparison to my other lifts because i have struggled getting the form perfect, i keep lowering the weight to focus on form rather than caring about how much weight is on the bar. I am a natural lifter and all weights are raw, no straps/chalk etc and deadlifts are with both hands over-hand, not alternated grip (yet).
> 
> In terms of "speed" with the lifts, the idea isn't necessarily to lift the bar quickly, its more the mental aspect of trying to lift it as quickly as possible that helps you move the weight. I have concentrated on "explosiveness" on my bench from about 80kg onwards, when i started struggling.. Although the bar doesn't move any quicker than it did before, by focusing on trying to move it up as quickly as possible i found it made the lift a bit easier. So my take on the speed aspect is like Matt said, its a psychological thing.


hi genrix, looking at your lifts they are almost identical to mine, I have small legs and put my poor squat and dead down to this, out of curiosity do you have small legs fella


----------



## genrix

metaljunkie said:


> hi genrix, looking at your lifts they are almost identical to mine, I have small legs and put my poor squat and dead down to this, out of curiosity do you have small legs fella


Well those numbers are pretty out of date now, current lifts:

Squat 180

Bench 145

Dead 175

Press 85

Row 90

I finally nailed the form on my Squats and progress has been steady since, barring a few minor injuries. Wouldnt say my legs are particularly short but im only 5'11 so im not tall by any means.


----------



## Yeahbuddy0211

This thread has been a great read, thank you brothers. All amped to start this program next week as I'm looking for a change. Got my spreadsheet printed out and going to use it religiously for the next 12 weeks to monitor progress.


----------

